# Sylvester stallone movie.. forget its name



## Wi77iam (Feb 11, 2009)

I watched a movie the other night, and never took note of the name of it.. it was bloody awesome though
It had Sylvester Stallone in it and he has an undercover FBI that went to prison, for FBI work lol. anyway, it was called something dead 22 minutes or something like that. Yeah he died for 22 minutes then came back to life
I think the name of his character was Sash or something like that.
So whats it called!?!? , I want to go buy the DVD !!

Thanks y'all


----------



## petereanima (Feb 11, 2009)

dude, that wasnt stallone, that was steven seagal.  the movie is called "half past dead" as far as i remember.


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 11, 2009)

hahaha, .. yeeaah .. same thing.. I haven't watched any of the rocky's or rambo's, don't watch movies often, actually, last time i went to the cinemas was about a year ago .

thanks for that, rep for you


----------



## DavyH (Feb 11, 2009)

william93 said:


> hahaha, .. yeeaah .. same thing.. I haven't watched any of the rocky's or rambo's, don't watch movies often, actually, last time i went to the cinemas was about a year ago .
> 
> thanks for that, rep for you


 
The latest Rambo may count as the most gruesome fucking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## forelander (Feb 11, 2009)

If by gruesome you mean awesome, then I'd have to agree.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 11, 2009)

forelander said:


> If by gruesome you mean awesome, then I'd have to agree.





that was soooo incredible - i usually dont do such things, but while watching it i was screaming "OH F*** NO!" - "OOOOOOOHOHO GODDAYYYYYMN" - "SHIIIIIIIIT!!!" the whole time, i partially oculdnt believe what i've just seen.


----------



## arktan (Feb 11, 2009)

Rambo 4? I like the part where he kills people 





























Over 230 dead... Just because a few missionaries wanted to go up the river to bring medicine and stuff? Reasonable, yes 

Rambo 4 was a Deathfest


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 11, 2009)

.50 cal for the win  Rambo was fucking brutal and i loved every minute of it.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 12, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> .50 cal for the win  Rambo was fucking brutal and i loved every minute of it.



Watch it in HD on a 50 inch screen. The amount of little meat bits flying all over the place is insane.


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2009)

"little meat bits"


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 12, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Watch it in HD on a 50 inch screen. The amount of little meat bits flying all over the place is insane.



 Thats exactly what i have. A 50" lcd with Blu Ray


----------



## Korbain (Feb 16, 2009)

rambo 4 was insanely awsome. It was so good, it had the old school feeling to it lol. I hope the next rambo is like that, if they make it, which apparently they are. Just non stop action, killing, rambo being bad ass


----------



## Anthony (Feb 18, 2009)

Rambo 4 was great. I think I am going to watch it again today.


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2009)

Rambo 4 did exactly what it set out to do and massively delivered the action 'n' death. 

Rambo 1, however, is the best movie in the series--BY FAR.


----------



## sami (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone ever notice that the majority (if not all) of Seagal's movies are 3-words-titled?

Hard to Kill
Out for Justice
Above the Law
Half Past Dead
It's Over 9000


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2009)

I was hoping this would be about Judge Dredd.


----------



## silentrage (Feb 19, 2009)

sami said:


> anyone ever notice that the majority (if not all) of Seagal's movies are 3-words-titled?
> 
> Hard to Kill
> Out for Justice
> ...



Under Siege

C-C-C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

sami said:


> It's Over 9000



Haven't seen that one.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't forget "On Deadly Ground"...





Also, I can't remember which was made first, but did anyone else notice that the chinese "fireworks" factory being blown up in Under Siege 2 and the refinery being blown up in On Deadly Ground are exactly the same?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 21, 2009)

This movie is guaranteed to be bad ass. I am so there on opening night!


----------



## yellowv (Feb 21, 2009)

I never thought about that. I haven't watched Rambo 4 since getting my 52". I need to watch it again


----------

